# Выбор аккордеона



## weltmeiserlover (7 Авг 2017)

Нужен инструмент с ломаной декой. Думаю выбрать что-то между weltmeister s4, cantus deluxe , или royal standard selecta ,но в цене у меня есть ограничения до 1500$.На немецких форумах читал что на cantus deluxe установлены те же голоса что и на cantora, но с другой стороны s4 и selecta тоже не плохи. Помогите определиться или предложите свои варианты


----------



## vev (7 Авг 2017)

*weltmeiserlover*,
Вы не с того конца взялись ИМХО. По большому счету, какие голоса там стоят - вопрос второй. Ну будет ответ похуже и расход побольше... Сам голос на звук влияет весьма условно. Звук определяют другие части инструмента...


----------



## weltmeiserlover (9 Авг 2017)

Есть ещё вопрос ,нашёл за границей два аккордеона с ломаной декой.Модели Excelsior 940 и Paolo Soprani Super Paolo.Удалось однажды играть на Paolo ,oчень даже хороший инструмент но расстроило то что у неё в cassoto piccolo вместо clarinet.Если кому-то удалось играть на этих инструментах оставьте отзыв о них. Если в сравнении с Supita насколько они отстают?


----------

